

10 Perl one liners to impress your friends - prog
http://woft.am/perl/2011/06/05/10-perl-one-liners-to-impress-your-friends/

======
prog
Based on the article: [http://solog.co/47/10-scala-one-liners-to-impress-your-
frien...](http://solog.co/47/10-scala-one-liners-to-impress-your-friends/)

